# Barcelona Aquarium Meeting 09 (Spain)



## Samsara (Mar 21, 2005)

This weekend has held in Barcelona (Spain) the first editon of the Barcelona Aquarium Meeting in the frame of Mascota 2009, an international trade show for pet professionals and enthusiasts. A new edition of Expoterraria and the Southern European Veterinary Conference and 44th National AVEPA Congress, also was coinciding with Mascota as well.
This year, the Barcelona Fishkeepers Association (Associació Aquariòfila de Barcelona, www.aquariofilabcn.org), that this year celebrates its 50th anniversary, has been in charge of organizing the event.

The event, has joint the whole fishkeeping sector in Spain, from commercial dealers and shops to feeshkeepers organizations (local associations, internet forums, etc.). Several comercial fair stands, a show of aquaria set up by Spanish associations and forums, a show of more than 50 Killisfish and Vivipars, two photo exhibitions (one of the BAM'09 contest, and the other of the recent Acuavida Aquascaping Contest '09), two live workshops on aquascaping (by Xema Romero, Spain; and Filipe Oliveira, Portugal), and 3 conferences (Tanganika Lake Expedition, Angel Fitor, Spain; Freswater shrimps, Xema Roemero, Spain; Cryptocorynes, Xema Romero, Spain).


































By beeing held in the frame of a pet-care trade show, and opened to the general public on the weekend, the event has become one of the best showcases of aquaria in Spain in the last years.

Undoubtedly the Barcelona Aquarium Meeting has reached much more success than no one could be expected, even by the organizers themselves. The Spanish fiskeepers enthusiasts are just asking for a next edition next year, it sure could be an event to keep an eye on!

Some images of the Barcelona Aquarium Meeting 2009 
(Fotos del Departamento de prensa de Fira de Barcelona)










Fotografía de F.Oliveira 









Fotografías de JMª Mena 
Conferencia "Aquapaisajismo, vida acuática entre cristales " de Xema Romero










Taller/Conferencia sobre paisajismo acuático a cargo de Filipe Oliveira



















Filipe Oliveira (Foto de Samsara)










Poster de Infopez... (Foto de Samsara)

Fotografías de Lúa de la ASGAT


































































































































































































































Fotos de Rakel (ASGAT)
































































Gracias Noa y Rakel

*Video de la conferencia/taller de Filipe Oliveira*

Cortesía del FIAAD (Oriol Pascual (Uripascual) y Manuel G. (Tinerfe))

Enlace del video (primera parte):





Enlace del video (segunda parte):





Fotografías de Jordi Pelegrí (Pele) en:








































































































































Best regards


----------



## Samsara (Mar 21, 2005)

Fotografias de Noa (ASGAT)











































































































































































































































Fotos de Rakel (ASGAT)































































































































Fotografías de Oriol Pascual (FIAAD)














































Bets regards


----------



## Samsara (Mar 21, 2005)

Fotos de Salvador Borrás (Salsil) en la AAB








































































































































Best regards

Samsara


----------



## Samsara (Mar 21, 2005)

Fotos de Bruno Cortada (BCS) de la AAB








































































































































Best regards

Samsara


----------



## Samsara (Mar 21, 2005)

Fotos de José María (JMª) de Fishboneworlds



































































































































































Fotos de Noa (Lúa) de ASGAT














































Best regards

Samsara


----------



## Samsara (Mar 21, 2005)

Fotos de Xema Romero (Xema)






































































































































































































































































Best regards
Samsara


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

What an impressive meeting! So large! I wish we had something like that in the US.


----------

